# Uwharrie, "clean and shoot day"



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

One of the volunteers that has helped keep the range open is trying to organize a range cleanup/shoot among the many forums.

http://uwharrie.proboards100.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1166442267


----------

